# My first Rabbit



## BeckyA13 (Aug 17, 2012)

I live in Maine and though I always grew up with pets I've never had a rabbit. My boyfriend and I live on a farm with four horses, three ferrets, and three birds. Well when we moved her two months ago I noticed a black and white cat that would always be ducking into the bushes as I was pulling off the main road to go to my house. Well about a week ago I noticed that it wasn't a kitty like I had thought, I had only seen his butt disapear from the head lights before, it was a little bunny. I had a live trap set up that day. A few days went by with no luck so I talked with the animal control officer and he lent me a larger trap. Well as I was taking my brother home last night I pulled onto the main road and saw him sitting their in front of an abandond house. I quickly pulled over and slowly walked up to him. He is tame enough that he let me walk up to him and follow him around for a bit. He even sniffed my hand, but he didn't want me to touch him. So I took of my sweat shirt and when he wasn't looking I snatched him up. He is now running around his own horse stall till I have a cage set up for him in the house. He is a little white and black lionhead. I'm not sure of a name yet, though a friend of mine recommended calling him A1, because he was found on rt 1A. All I could think of was lets call him steak sauce!


----------



## leinecarlson (Aug 30, 2012)

aw! That's awesome! 
I have a Lion head myself and I think he is the most handsome animal I have ever seen in my life.
Make sure your new friend doesn't dig his way out of the horse stall!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 6, 2012)

Good for you. Now we definitely need some pics of everyone.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 6, 2012)

Aww that is so great that you caught him! I have a Lionhead Agnes and she is so totally awesome  
I think the name steak sauce is hysterical and when people asked you'd have a funny story. At the very least it could be a nickname.
Yes post pics!


----------

